# Leuchten rote Klk´s orange?



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*Leuchten rote Klk´s orange?*

Hallo ihr lieben,
mir wurde erzählt das rote Kaltlichtkhatoden eher oronge als rot leuchten und da ich für meinen Mod orongenes Licht brauche wollte ich euch fragen ob Ihr mir das bestätigen könnt?!
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Kero


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

allso eins kann ich dir versprechen...rote revoltec kathoden leuchten blut rot


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Hmm ok... Dank dir RaggaMuffin. Wenn ja wenigstens Blutoronge wäre... Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrungen mit den roten Klk´s?

Gruss Kero


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Also wenn du was oranges suchst dann solltest du auf Flexlights ausweichen.


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

 Das ist sogar noch besser, die sind flexibler als die klk´s! Genau sowas brauch ich!!! Dickes Danke an Dich ConNerVos!!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Jo bitte kein Problem. Die gibts auch noch in unterschiedlichen Längen und fürs Feintuning kann man die sogar kürzen.


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Ja andere Längen hab ich grad gesehen. Aber das man die kürzen kann, wahnsinn!! Danke du hast mir einiges erleichtert.


----------



## tobi757 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Also meine letzen roten Revoltec Kathoden leuchteten Rosa, nimm FlexLights


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Ok, rosa würde auch eher zu nobbis hello kitty mod passen


----------



## tobi757 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Wurden natürlich auch direkt umgetauscht, die im Laden wollten mirs erst nicht glauben, als die die dann aber angeschlossen haben, war das Gestaune groß


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

hast du dann neue rote bekommen? leuchten die denn jetzt rot?


----------



## tobi757 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Ne hab dann blaue genommen  Aber war schon *******, erst die angeblich roten total kompliziert eingebaut, direkt alle Kabel versteckt, dann mach ich den Rechner an, und bekomm erstmal nen Lachkrampf


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

 Schon komisch. Blau is eh viel schöner...


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Kann mir vll. jemand die *genauen* Maße der Flexlights geben? Der DIP sowie der SMD Flexlights. Das wäre echt super, so könnte ich schon etwas planen.
Danke im vorraus!

Gruss Kero


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

Vielleicht findest du hier deine Antwort...das ist mein früherer Pc mit roten Kathoden:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/crackpipeboy-albums-meine-alte-gamemachine-1262.html


----------



## kero81 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*

@Crackpipeboy
!!!! Ist ja der Wahnsinn dein Gehäuse!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut, hat was von A.I.D.S.(alles ist die sekte) Daumen hoch und Hut ab!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. November 2009)

*AW: Leuchten rote Klk´s oronge?*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Crackpipeboy
> !!!! Ist ja der Wahnsinn dein Gehäuse!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut, hat was von A.I.D.S.(alles ist die sekte) Daumen hoch und Hut ab!



Ja ich vermisse es auch ein bischen...hab mal überlegt mein jetztiges dem alten nachzuempfinden...Danke dir für dein Lob...


----------

